
Show HN: Guten Haiku – mine haiku from text with 80s CLI - supernihil
https://github.com/sloev/gutenhaiku
======
supernihil
Author here:

Guten Haiku was created as I had a severe need to extract as many legit Haiku
poems from the whole corpus for Gutenberg.

It didn’t mean a lot to me if it was the “fastest kid in town” but it sure
needed to be pretty ;-)

The journey:

0\. I write in python3

1\. I went for space as nlp lib of choice (they are so niiiiiice peoples)

2\. I needed to be able to extract syllables but space didn’t know how to do
that

3\. I therefore created another lib called [https://github.com/sloev/spacy-
syllables](https://github.com/sloev/spacy-syllables) to annotate tokens with
their syllable counts

4\. I now had a syllable counting pipeline built with space

5\. Now I needed to make an 80's aesthetics inspired cli app for my pipeline

6\. I started with creating the whole colourful look with colorama and click

7\. I created the default command for extracting haiku from text

8\. I created another command for downloading fancy AI models ... uuuuh fancy!

9\. Boring test implementation... yawn... zzz zz z

10\. Even more boring packaging with poetry

11\. Even even more boring time with travis, I don't love you right now travis

12\. Release to the internets on GitHub and pypi

13\. Battle with asciinema and asciicast2gif to get a pretty README up and
going

14\. Write hacker news about by personal triumph :-)

I wanna shout out to everybody and say that you all should make something
silly and pretty today. I value those things highly and if you haven't visited
[https://theuselessweb.com/](https://theuselessweb.com/) yet, please do so
cause TIM HOLMAN is a really nice guy with a great imagination.

Peace out and take care during the virus thingy!

~~~
rijoja
huge fan of anything silly and pretty especially if it contains a kernel of
novelty and progress.

very interesting I've been toying with the idea of doing a project with
haikus, (something along the lines of the markov chain project you mentioned
in this very thread). I'm not much of an poet though and am quite lost as to
the best way to approach it programmatically. Would you be interested in being
contacted regarding this and in that case what would the best way be?

~~~
sloev
Yeah please contact me. I have been around in mount silly for years and might
be able to help out other sillyheads

My contact info is at

sloev.github.io (about)

~~~
sloev
Byw supernihil, sloev and johannes valbjorn are one and the same (occationally
nihil as well)

------
gitgud
Great little project! I enjoyed looking through it.

Just wondering why this needs AI or "fancy AI" (as described in the program)

Isn't this just searching for a string of haiku sentences (5-7-5) in the text
file, or am I missing something?

~~~
supernihil
it uses tensorflow through the lib "deepcorrect" to re-establish punctuation
on the haiku. I did this for fun, i dont know if it makes sense (that applies
to the project as a whole as well ;-) see:
[https://github.com/sloev/gutenhaiku/blob/master/gutenhaiku/p...](https://github.com/sloev/gutenhaiku/blob/master/gutenhaiku/pipeline.py#L91)

------
holbue
Nice project! Very pretty CLI and cool project name :)

1\. How much time did you spend on it?

2\. Do you like working with "poetry", or did you choose it because of its
name? :)

3\. Which book produced the best results?

(PS: The lib is written "spacy", not "space", I think)

~~~
supernihil
1\. saturday morning to sunday morning (with some sleep)

2\. yes very much, i am not much of a writer though so i try to use computers
to mess around with it, i have previously used markov-chains to generate poems
from the corpus of my friends poems which we collaborated with live:
[https://vimeo.com/72808984](https://vimeo.com/72808984)

3\. i think the "A Journal of the Plague Year by Daniel Defoe" gives some
horrifying results :-)
([http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/376](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/376))

spacy not space: THX :-)

have a great day!

